# 007: The Golden Hop



## Yob (4/3/16)

from what I can see online, SN did a brew with it which was well received, I found this amusing review

"Aroma and flavour are upfront tangerine and apricot, followed by an earthy black tea and subtle cannabis character. In intensity, I'd put it slightly above Centennial as a reference. I wanted the same character I got from the SN beer and I got something in the ballpark anyway." fro convenience HERE is the beer in Beer Advocate

from AHA

with this description coming up a lot

"Complex fruity aromas of orange and apricot mesh with hints of black tea-like character and a pleasant fresh herbal bouquet."

That's about all I could be arsed turning up really.. sounds interesting.. and Yes, we absolutely need more IPA hops..


----------



## indica86 (13/3/16)

Yum, I'll buy some.


----------



## DU99 (13/3/16)

another beer review


----------



## manticle (13/3/16)

Is it really called 007?


----------



## DU99 (13/3/16)

https://www.beerco.com.au/product/crosby-hops/idaho-7-us-hops/


----------



## spog (13/3/16)

manticle said:


> Is it really called 007?



Probably not for long given the James Bond implications.


----------



## warra48 (13/3/16)

Yob said:


> .. and Yes, we absolutely need more IPA hops..


I'm never going to live long enough to try all of them now, so maybe the young bucks and does on here might need them, but not me.....


----------



## Yob (25/3/16)

move over Simcoe..

The stench of this stuff is divine... I cant wait to give this a crack as a single hop brew.. I think, despite the poxy name, its got some real potential if the aroma's transfer into the beer from what Ive smelled

:icon_drool2:


----------



## razz (25/3/16)

Just popped in an order for some 007 and Mosaic. Tx.


----------



## Mardoo (25/3/16)

Really, really lovely! Thinking of slipping it into something pale and lacy...


----------



## droid (25/3/16)

pale and lacy...007...money penny pale?


----------



## Mardoo (25/3/16)

Nice!


----------



## ajg (25/3/16)

do any suppliers have these new hops yet? be keen to try some of them out.


----------



## indica86 (30/3/16)

Got mine today.
Will brew when some caraaroma arrives next week.
Cheers Yob!


----------



## Yob (30/3/16)

Smelled them yet?


----------



## indica86 (30/3/16)

nope, I will wait until brew day.


----------



## razz (30/3/16)

Mine are sitting on the kitchen bench and i will brew tomorrow but I was going to have a sneaky peak tonight. Indica86 you are a stronger man than me. I thought first an oily darkness but i looked up dank, not really applicable to hops i think. Definitely a strong herbal aroma I have smelled before but I don't know where? I didn't get the fruit too much up front but definitely got the black tea. Still not sure on the other herbal aroma.


----------



## indica86 (19/4/16)

Just bottled a golden ale with this and am making an IPA with this, Brooklyn, Sticklebract and a touch of Chinook.


----------



## Yob (19/4/16)

Yum.. That sounds nish Nish


----------



## eldertaco (20/4/16)

Sounds like a tasty new hop. Might have to order some from you Yob.


----------



## Yob (20/4/16)

You might have to hurry, on last bags I believe


----------



## eldertaco (20/4/16)

Done and doner.


----------



## shacked (1/5/16)

Just cubed an APA this arvo. Basic grist of pale, Vienna, wheat and light crystal with centennial at 60 and whirlpool then 60g of 007 in the cube. This stuff smells amazing!!! Going to dry hop another 60g.


----------

